# BayaM: Jeux educatifs pour enfants



## Bubblefreddo (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez cette appli qui permet de laisser ses enfants devant un ordinateur sans crainte de mauvaises découvertes.
J'aimerais bien l'installer sur un iMac G4, mais qq problèmes se posent notamment avec l'installation d'Adobe Air.
Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution pour faire fonctionner le tout sur ce G4?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2013)

Adobe Air sur PPC ?
Tu rêve ?
Nan, y'a pas moyen
Pis c'est pas une super idée de laisser les gosses devant un ordi si on doit flipper. (Mais ça c'est personnel  )


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Janvier 2013)

J'ai réussi à installer une vieille version d'Air... L'install de l'appli BayaM 3-7ans  a fonctionné mais pas celle pour les 7-13 ans.
D'accord avec toi... pas d'enfants libres devant un ordi connecté... mais les applis  BayaM sont très bien faites... C'est comme tout: il faut surveiller!


----------



## sc.bayard (17 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

Si vous souhaitez que nous regardions le problème, nhésitez pas à me poster un message sur notre formulaire de contact
http://jeunesse-contact.bayardweb.com/

En fonction de votre configuration, nous 

pourrons tenter de résoudre le problème avec vous


PL

service client Bayam


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2013)

Bon, ma mémoire me trahit une fois de plus.
J'étais persuadé que c'était seulement avec Intel que ça existait 

Pis bravo pour le support de bayart


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Pis bravo pour le support de bayart



En effet, il fallait le trouver ce message!


----------

